
The Two Biggest MOOC Providers Adapt How Their Courses Work - krat0sprakhar
https://www.class-central.com/report/coursera-paywall-edx-discontinues-free-certificates/
======
mindcrime
Personally I don't mind paying the relatively small fees that Coursera is
charging for certificates. Right now I'm paying for the courses in the Johns
Hopkins "Data Science Specialization" and the Stanford Machine Learning class.
Those I like the idea of having some verification for, so I can mention them
on my resume or whatever with no questions.

OTOH, I'm doing a Calculus class just for my own edification, and I'm not
paying for any certificate or anything on that. Not sure one is even
available, but I don't need it. Same for pretty much all the maths classes I'm
planning to take. I want the knowledge, don't care about paper credentials.

I haven't used Udacity or EdX yet, but what Coursera is doing now seems pretty
reasonable to me.

